# 100's of feet of handrail



## Fraser Custom Equipment (Aug 4, 2021)

hi All, 

I've got a job where I need to paint hundreds of feet of handrail. it's for an apartment building in all the interior stairwells.

looking for recommendations on product and method. 

If left to my own devices ide buy the cheap pipe with that nasty black crap paint on it, then weld and fabricate it into handrails, then spray it all with a direct to metal quick dry enamel and install then do a few solid days of touchups. we have to weld on site too.

all ears if you guys can reccomend a better product - and a way to spray the touchups!!

thank you all


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

So are you building the handrail also??Or just Painting? Obviously painting before installation would be the most efficient and touchup after as you wont have to cover the floors..


----------



## Fraser Custom Equipment (Aug 4, 2021)

yes I am building them. I run a small steel fabrication company, and have just discovered this forum! what a resource to tap into to learn so much valuable info.

curious what paints everyone would reccomend for a project like this? looking for cost effective way to do a quality job.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Fraser Custom Equipment said:


> yes I am building them. I run a small steel fabrication company, and have just discovered this forum! what a resource to tap into to learn so much valuable info.
> 
> curious what paints everyone would reccomend for a project like this? looking for cost effective way to do a quality job.


rust scat alkyd applied with hvlp


----------

